# للبيع شقه لقطه بمدينتى 200م



## اسلام محمد (23 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 123103
شقه للبيع 200 متر بمكان مميز بمدينتى عباره عن : (3) نوم و (3) ريسبشين و(3) حمام و مطبخ 
ادفع600 الف جنيه مقدم 
والباقى 350 الف جنيه على اربع سنوات
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

